# Elena House, 13 yr, singing "Porgi Amor" from "The Marriage of Figaro"



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

*Elena House, 13 yr, singing "Porgi Amor" from "The Marriage of Figaro"*

This is the first time I am singing an opera song.

Act II of "The Marriage of Figaro". In her boudoir (lady's private bedroom), the Countess Rosine bemoans the Count's infidelity.

I would love to hear your advice. Thank you!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely! Fully resonant tones, and no apparent problems hitting the higher notes. Your video was nicely staged.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for the nice comment on my "Porgi Amor". My vocal coach picked the song and my mom shot the video. I had fun dressing up for the video.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Very charming, Elena.


----------



## snday (May 2, 2012)

support


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Very charming, Elena.


Thank you! I could found a wig for the video, so my mom did my hair.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I thought it sounded excellent, congrats on making such a nice video!


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

snday said:


> support


Thank you!


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Stargazer said:


> I thought it sounded excellent, congrats on making such a nice video!


Thank you so much. My mom made all my videos. The "Mona Lisa" picture on the wall is her drawing too.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

The videography, the setting, the costuming are all beautifully done, with a lot of attention to detail. This is all an indication of the lengths to which you and your team are prepared to go to get a good product. I am very favourably impressed, especially as it is not a commercial project.

However, that is not the important thing. You are. :lol:

You are beautiful, and you have a beautiful musical instrument in your voice. You are obviously working very hard to hone your talent. Your singing is lovely, the pitch and the phrasing are very pleasing. 

I wish you well in your operatic endeavours.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Moira said:


> The videography, the setting, the costuming are all beautifully done, with a lot of attention to detail. This is all an indication of the lengths to which you and your team are prepared to go to get a good product. I am very favourably impressed, especially as it is not a commercial project.
> 
> However, that is not the important thing. You are. :lol:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the nice comment on my "Porgi Amor" video! I appreciate it! 
My mom is the one who films and edits all my videos. She will be very happy to hear about what you said.
My voice teacher is an ex-opera singer. He lives in Paris. He is very strict and detailed. He works very hard with me. 
I just recorded "O Mio Babbino Caro". We will film it on Sunday and upload it on Monday. My dad will be in the film. 

Thank you again, I love to hear from you!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Sing Brunnhilde's Immolation Scene.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Sing Brunnhilde's Immolation Scene.


I have never heard of that song before. I just looked it up on YT. Wow.
I will ask my teacher if the song is in my range.

Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Well sung. 

I'd like to see you sing Ariel's part in Adès' opera "The Tempest"






P.S. Your count being unworthy? Ditch him, I'm 14 and available. :lol:


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well sung.
> 
> I'd like to see you sing Ariel's part in Adès' opera "The Tempest"
> 
> ...


That's first time I heard that song. What a voice!
Thank you! You are very funny. 

I just upload my "O Mio Babbino Caro". My dad plays Schicchi. 
I hope you like it.

Thank you again!


----------

